# Çështja kombëtare > Çështja kombëtare >  Fenomeni  ''At'' Nikolla Marku

## Fenomeni

*Leter kryetar i Komunitetit Orthodoks te Elbasanit dhe mbrojtesit heroik te Kishes Orthodokse Autoqefale Shqiptare.* 

I Nderuari Z. Ate Nikolle Marku! 
Shume here kam planifikuar qe t'u shkruaj Juv dhe tu pergezoj per kurajon tuaj kombetare si dhe per perpjekjet tuaja dhe sfidat qe keni kaluar, si klerik orthodoks shqiptar dhe sin je patriot i rralle dhe i shquar shqiptar, ne perpjekje te vazhduar per ta ruajtur Pavaresine e Kishes Orthodokse Shqiptare nga gllaberimi Greko Helen! 

Shume here kam deshiruar t'u takoj dhe t'u njoh se afermi, por akoma nuk kam pasur rastin per te qene fizikisht ne Shqiperi... 

Une jam nje shqiptar nga Kosova (Therande Suhareke) dhe se qe 10 vite jetoi me familjen time ne Viene te Austrise, ku edhe kam doktorruar, por si shqiptar qe jam dhe akademik vazhdimisht jam i interesuar per percjelljen e fateve te kombit tone dhe vazhdimisht lexoj mbi zhvillimet dhe levizjet politike fetare kombetare shqiptare ne te gjitha trojet tona etnike, kudo qe jane. 

Ju Z.Ate Nikolle Marku, jeni i njohur per ne te gjithe shqiptaret, per te gjithe ata shqiptare te cilet kane ne trupin e tyre se paku "nje damar te gjakut shqiptar"! 

Me besoni Z.Ate Nikolle Marku, kur une lexoj ne shtyp ose mediume elektronike (qe fatlumnisht he per he ne kemi bere mjaft te tilla), dhe ne informohemi lidhur me perpjekjet titanike tuaja me shoke si dhe sfidat te cilat Juve vazhdimisht me ardhjen e Janullatosit edhe iu rrethojne, mua si akademik, intelektual dhe si shqiptar, me vjen shume keq qe ne misionin tuaj historik te deritashem fetar dhe kombetar, jeni mjerisht nje ze i paket dhe I kercenuar vazhdimisht nga shovenet greke e grekoman! 

Po ashtu eshte per te ardhur shum keq qe akoma ,intelektualet tane, elita,shteti dhe shoqeria shqiptare, akoma nuk e ka degjuar mire me veshe te hapur "klithmen tuaj kombetare e fetare", dhe nuk e ka vene ne vend te merituar misionin tuaj historik! 

Ju punoni perpiqeni dhe mbroni cdo dite ate ceshtje madhore kombetare e fetare ku Ju dhe Kisha Orthodokse Shqiptare e meritoni te jeni, e pa shantazhuar dhe pa e perdhosur dinjitetin kombetar dhe fetare qe imponone hegjemonizmi e shovenizmi grek, nen petkun e Janullatosit, aty ku dikur Kisha Orthodokse Autoqefale udhehiqej nen udheheqej nga atdhetari, shkrimtari dhe fetari Fan Noli!.. 

Eshte e mjerueshme e dhembshme dhe e turpshme, qe pas kaq vitesh te Pavaresise se Kishes Autoqefalle Orthodokse Shqiptare, ne Shqiperi tani te sjellim dhe te importojme per Kishen Orthodokse Shhqiptare dhe besimtaret Orthodoks ne krye te saj Klerikun Famekeq me nr.666 Janullatos nga Greqia,madje ate ta shpallim edhe "Qytetare nderi te Tiranes"!... 

Keshtu qe dajllin Janullatosin me nr.666,e morem ne Shqiperi "per shpetimtare" dhe per "engjell"!.te orthodoksise duke pasur aq klerike dhe aq njerez tane per ti prire fese Orthodokse ne Shqiperi, bile madje ndoshta nje dite ne Shqiperi misionarin politik grek Janullatosin me nr.666 , ne Shqiperine meme do ta shpallim pse jo edhe "te shenjet"!, 

Po ne Shqiperine Nene keshtu ndodhi edhe kete vit kohet e fundit edhe me Kengetarin Serb Goran Bregoviqin. Ate pushtetaret e Tiranes e ftuan e nderuan madje edhe e shpallen "hero dhe qytetar nderi" te Tiranes!!! 

Goran Bregoviqit ia dorezuan pushtetaret e Tiranes madje edhe "celesin e Tiranes", (me mire me thene:" celesin e tradhetise kombetare", ne emer te shqiptareve), 
Ne momentet kur Bregoviq krekosej dhe kendonte ne Sallet e Tiranes,po ato dite po ato momente, ne kufirin Serbi Kosove (Merdare), dorezoheshin dhe vinin nga Serbia, trupat e masakruar dhe te pa jete, te dhjetera shqiptareve te vrare te masakruar te Kosoves!.. 

Keto jane paradokset e lidereve shqiptare, ky eshte dinjiteti dhe kjo eshte politika a tyre ballkanike e politikajve vendore apo lokal, politikajve te majte apo te djathte!... 
Ju Z.Ate Nikolle, nga lideret e tille natyrisht qe nuk do te gezoni mbeshtetje institucionale, sepse po te ishte nje vetedije e tille e tyre ata edhe nuk do ta sjellnin fare Janullatosin me nr.666 ne Shqiperi qe te beje vazhdimisht punet e djallit nen lekuren e engjellit! 

Ju me punen tuaj, me perpjekjet tuaja dhe me pathyeshmerine kombetare fetare e shpirterore,me frymezoni pa mase dhe Ju mi rikujtoni te ndriturit tane te pavdekshem qe u bene flijim per gjuhen dhe atdheun tone si: 
Naum Veqilharxhin, Ate Kristo Harallambin,Gerasimo Qiriazin,Dhaskal Thodrin, si dhe shume patriote te tjere te panumert orthodoks shiptare, te cilet u helmuan, u vrane dhe u persekutuan deri me pagim te jetes se tyre, nga Greqia ,vetem e vetem se e donin :shkronjat dhe Gjuhen e Embel Shqipe, Kombin dhe Trojet Shqiptare, duke mos lejuar asnjehere tradhetine kombetare,perballe presioneve kercenimeve, mallkimeve dhe shovenizmit te Kishes Orthodokse Greke,por duke e kundershtuar fuqishem politiken djallezore greke qe plasohej e plasoht ne Shqiperi nen petkun e orthodoksizmit! 

Emri i tyre qofte i pa harruar nga Historia Kombetare Shqiptare, ndersa sakrifica dhe veteflijimi i tyre patriotik ne te mire te atdheut, qofshin te bekuar nga Perendia dhe te shejte per shqiperine dhe shqipetaret!.. 

I Nderuari Ate Nikolle Marku! 
Sot ne kete kohe te pe kohe qe gjendemi dhe per keto gjera te dhembshme qe po na ndodhin, fjalet jane te pakta, zerat jane te numeruarara, perderisa dinjiteti yne kometare shqiptare ka perjetue dhe po perjetojne nje perdhosje, nje fyerje nga ana e misionareve te ndryshem fetare dhe nga axhentura e shumta ne trojet tone shqiptare: greko sllave e turko arabe!!!! 

Keto gjera qe po ndodhin para syve tane dhe te cilat ne po u ndihmojme me jo dinjitetin tone njerezor e kombetare, me miopesine tone politike apo me naivitetin diplomatik,apo per kariera personale, jane nje bashkefajesi dhe kane bashkeautoresine tone! 

Keta misionare fetare te ardhur ne trojet tona shqiptare dhe keto veprime te tyre djallezore duke na importue kultura dhe fena politike,tregojme qarte se ata as nuk kane ardhur,per te miren tone e as per te kryer misione fetare qe u takone ,por misionet e tyre antishqiptare dhe jane nje politike shkombetarizuese, asimiluese dhe djallezore ( duke mbajtur numrin e djallit 666) ! 

O Zot, ndonjehere them si eshte e mundur qe ne Trojet Shqiptare,ne token e Konstantinit te Madh,Dioklecianit,Probit, Justinianit, te Skenderbeut,Papa Albanit,te Gjergj Fishtes, te Vaso Pashe Shkodranit,te Naum Veqilharxhit,te Abdylit, Naimit dhe Samiut Frasherit,ne token e Marko Bocarit e Zhevelles ne Shqiperine tone te vijne dhe te lejohen njerez te tipit propagandues e antikombetare dhe me qellime shkombetarizuese te tipit Janullatos me nr.666!.. 

Ne Shqiptaret nese nuk do te jemi te pergjegjshem para vetvetes dhe historise tone kombetare, vigjilente dhe largpames si dhe nese do te lejojme te shiremi se nuk po ndodh asgje ne trojet tona apo duke i mbrojtur edhe kolltuqet tona personale,me diplomaci e politike miope,per nje burse, per nje pension, per nje vize pune apo per nje dhurate te perlyer me tradheti. 

Para nje rruge te imponuar nga djajte e tille ne do te katandisemi ne nje rruge pa kthim ne rrugen e veterrenimit dhe mallkimit kombetare! 

Fan Noli yne Shpirte Ndrituri, me shume mund te madh me perpjekje titanike e te vazhdueshme,me plot sakrifica dhe me energji te pashterrur, arriti qe te pavaresoi Kishen Orthodokse Shqiptare nga ajo Greke duke krijuar " Kishen Autoqefalle Orthodokse Shqiptare"!, 

E ne sot?!., te mjeret pas kaq kohes, pas kaq dekadash ne kohen kur po shtohemi vazhdimisht,kur po vetedijesohemi kombetarisht me lufta clirimtare ne trojet tjera etnike dhe ne kohen qe po shtohen kreatyrat tona shteterore kombetare shqiptare ne Ballkan, tani ne lejojme dhe bejme se kinse nuk ka ndodhur asgje e keqe para syve tane dhe se kinse nuk dijme asgje per misionin e Janullatosit me nr.666!! 

Kohen e fundit ne Shqiperine tone madje Janullatosi me nr.666 , per misionin e tij ai djall shovenist shpallet ne Tirane madje edhe "qytetare nderi"!, 

Lidershipi Shqiptare vendor apo lokal, te majte apo te djathte mendojne se me kete diplomaci naive dhe keto leshime te vazhdueshme qe i behet shovinizmit grek ata bejne dobi dhe ndere Kombit dhe Shtetit Shqiptare, dhe se me ane te Janullatosin dhe politikes se tij, keshtu do te thellohet edhe me tej "besimi" , mbeshtetja apo edhe "Miqesia Shqiptaro Greke"!! 

Mendohet ne menyre aq naive, deri ne ate mase sa qe edhe integrimin e Shqiperise ne Unionin Europian eshte i pa mundshem pa perkrahjen dhe miqesine e sinqerte me Greqine!!!! 

Po si u soll Greqia me Ceshtjen e Came deri me sot, sa qame u vrane u persekutuan dhe u debuan nga trojet e tyre, si u soll Greqia nga viti 1912 1921, si u soll ajo me regjimin e Milosheviqit, si dhe sa e e shfrytözoi ajo Trepcen, sa ajo edhe sot e saboton dhe nuk e perfille akoma Ceshtjen e Kosoves me ane te lobit grek ne Amerike, si Greqia akoma nuk e shfuqizon lugjin e luftes me Shqiperine, si ajo organizoi bandat greke te Omonias ne Shqiperine Jugore, si ajo u perzie ne menyre flagrante edhe ne ngjarjet e vitit 1977 ne Shqiperine Jugore, si ajo vazhdimisht pretendon ndaj "Shqiperise Jugore",qe per te eshte "Vorio Epir" dhe si se fundi manipulone me emigrante shqiptare per viza pune, pensipone, burse e letra pune per ti shenderruar ne greke apo per ta nenshtruar Shqiperine. 

Se fundi si Greqia dhe Janullatosi u perziene dhe u nxune ne menyre flagrante duke abuzuar me eshtra te shqiptareve ne Shqiperine Jugore duke pretenduar se ata jane ushtare e oficir grek se ata paskan dhen jeten per "Vorio Epirin", a duhet edhe fakte te tjera per ta kuptuar fytyren e vertete te politikes shoveniste greke!.. 

Pra cka ka pasur deri me sot pozitive dhe te dobishme per Shqiperine dhe Shqiptaret deri me sot ne politiken dhe diplomacine greke, qe nga pavaresia e saj e deri me sot ne lidhje me interesat dhe ceshtjen shqiptare!... 
Greqia nuk do ta mbeshtese Shqiperine as ne rrugen e Integrimit Europian pa ndonje interes apo"perfitim djallezor!,koha do ta deshmoje!... 

I Nderuari Ate Nikolle Marku! 

Edhe sot une pata rastin qe ta lexoi nje artikull interesant tuajin interesant dhe te dhembshem ne te perditshmen Kosovare"Bota Sot" me titull:"Orthodoksia Shqiptare nuk merret me eshtrat e ushtrive te huaja"! 

Ky artikull i juaji, ishte edhe nje ze i arsyes, ishte nje klithme kombetare ishte nje apel kometare e historik! 
Me keta rreshta te Juaj dhe kete brenge une u preka shpirterisht shume thelle edhe per te saten here! 

Me besoni i nderuari Ate Marku,se ata rreshta qe keni shkruar Ju,mua mi mbushen syte me lote,por zemra qane me ze!., sepse per ate qe Ju ndjeni ne shpirtin tuaj te shqiptarit dhe e thuani vazhdimisht si shqiptare,si dhe per ate qe 
Ju punoni e kembengulni vazhdimisht ,Ju lumte!., Zoti ju ruajt dhe ju bekofte perjete! 

Une qe po u shkruaj nga zemra,si shqiptare dhe si nje individ, ndjeva nje obligim kombetare dhe moral t´u shkruaj dhe tu perkrahu prej se largu dhe si i tille jam 
nje ze i vetem, nje ze i shkences dhe arsyes kombetare, qe jetoi jashte trojeve shqiptare ne mergate, ne perkrahjen e sinqerte dhe te perhershme te misionit tuaj 
kombetare e fetare! 

Ju njoftoi se ne arkivet perendimore,une kam hulumtuar 3 vite me radhe per nje figure te madhe Kombetare Shqiptare Papa Albanin dhe "Familjen Albani"... 
Kjo Familja ka dhene 6 kardinale 5 senatora nje pape, nje shkrimtare, nje piktore te famshem dhe Z.V.Komandantin e Forcave te Armatosura te Venedikut!.. 

Aty kam gjetur deshmi te forta dhe shume te sakta, ta pa publikuara dhe te panjohura per publikun e gjere qe kanne karakter kombetare , mbi madheshtine dhe veprat patriotike te Papes Klementi i XI te Albanit,dhe familjareve te tij, nga Qytetet: Urbinoi dhe Bergamo te Italise,Familje e Shqiperise e cila kishte shkelqye per 220 vjet ne tere Europen e me gjere! 

Nuk po u shkruaj me shume e tu marr kohe lidhur me kete Liber, sepse ai do te del se shpejti edhe para lexuesit,por ju them se Recenzenti i Librit tim i nderuari: UNI.Prof.Dr.Potz(Austriak Drejtor i shkalles se trete, drejtor i institutit dhe ligjerues i njohur ne Viene dhe jashte saje ), e quan librin tim ne parathenjen e tij si nje: 
"Gur themeltar te rendesishem ne kthjellimin e tere historise papale".., 

Prandaj Ate Nikolle Marku une si autor i ketij libri, ju premtoi Juve se heredo kuredo kur te del libri im nga botimi, Ju, do ta keni i pari me rrespekt te madh nga une kete liber,si nje dhurate modeste per Ju dhe punen qe po benei ne ruajtjen e orthodoksise shqiptare nga helenizmi grek!!. 

Une kete qeshtje te ketij libri e permenda vetem sa per kurajo dhe me nje qellim qe te ju them Juve se historia nuk shlyhet por e verteta here apo vone del ne shesh! 

Edhe pse Papa Albani Klementi i XI te Albani, kishte vepruar me pontifikatin e tij ne shek. 17 (1700 1721),dhe ishte i panjohur dhe i harruar(apo i anashkaluar) per nje kohe te gjate nga historia e kombit te tij, ai perseri sot po behet prezente ne mesin tone ,per Popullin Shqiptare,te cilit popull vete Papa Albani me punen e tij patriotike ia kushtoi tere jeten dhe njeherit edhe mburrej me origjinen e tij shiptare!.. 

Me Papa Albanin lidhet Koncilli i Arerit"(1703), poashtu edhe Gramatika e Pare e Gjuhes Shqipe(Nga Maria Da lecce 1716), pastaj hapja e Dy Katedrave te Gjuhes Shipe ne Rome nga vete Papa Albani,pastaj Vepra enciklopedike:"Illiricum Sacrum" Iliria e Shejte me 9 vellime) etj... 

Prandaj njerezit e medhenje Iliro Shqiptare si: Konstandini i Madh, Diocleciani,Probi,Justiniani,Anastasi,Skenderbeu,G  jenerali i Famshem Gjergj Dhimiter Bashta, Papa Albani, Vaso Pasha,Naum Veqilharxhi,Luarasi, Papa Kristo Negovani,Karl Gega,Gjergj Fishta,Marko Bocari,Vellezerit Frasheri,Qiriazet, Noli Konica, Ismail Qemali, Ahmet Zogu etj,kurre nuk do te harrohen nga Historia Kombetare, por perkundrazi emrat e tyre do te pertrihen dhe do te ngelin te shkruar "te shejte" dhe me "shkronja te arta",si ne ndergjegjen tone kombetare ashtu edhe ne Historine Kombetare Shqiptare! 

Edhe Ju Z.Ate Marku, me punen tuaj,me sakrificen dhe misionin tuaj qe kryeni tani ne Shqiperi( qe nuk eshte fare i lehte), ne te mire te ruajtjes se Qenjes Kombetare, nga rreziku dhe turri helen (tani per tani si nje ze i vetem ne erresiren tone politike, fetare e kombetare),do te ngelni poashtu i pavdekshem per Historine Kombetare Shqiptare! 

Ju Z.Ate Marku, jeni shenderruar ne nje Embleme te shtrejte dhe te rralle Kombetare e Fetare, e cila luftone vazhdimisht pa mbeshtetje te forte shteterore dhe institucionale ne ruajtjen e Kombit Shqiptare, ne ruajtjen e Autoqefalise se Kishes Orthodokse Shqiptare, ne ruajtjen e dinjitetit tone te neperkembur, mjerisht shpeshhere edhe te veteneperkembur dhe me fajin tone! 

Mbrojtja qe Ju i beni vazhdimisht edhe pronesise se Godines se Shkolles Normale te Elbasanit,nga prifterinjet greke dhe Janullatosi 666,per qellime djallezore e asimiluese,nuk mund te paguhet me asje mirenjohje individuale apo thuhet me asnja flaje. 

Ju Z.Ate Marku si nje Prift Ortodoks Shqiptare,me zemer e shpirte te madh shqiptari, me punen dhe perpjekjet tuaja te tanishme, jeni pasardhes i denje dhe i palekundur i te gjithe atyre prifterinjeve tane orthodoks shqiptare, te cilet dikur greku, nuk mundi ti bleje as me para dhe as me kercenime (mallkime),por ata per patriotizmin e tyre dhe atdhedashurine e palekundur i persekutoi, mallkoi, i perndoqi dhe i vrau (apo helmoi)! 

Gjaku i tyre qofte i bekuar!,ndersa emri i tyre qofte i paharruar ne vetedijen, dhe historine kombetare shqiptare,sepse ata u flijuan dhe nuk u tremben nga helenistet e eger por perkundrazi ata ruajten kombin e tyre dhe fene orthodokse tek shqiptaret te paperlyer nga djallezia helene gjithenje me numer 666! 

Po ky gjak dhe mund i tyre edhe krijoi se bashku me independencen edhe Kishen Autoqefale Orthodokse Shqiptare, te cilen sot Ju Z.Ate Marku me aq atdhedashuri e guxim e mbroni!.. 

Se fundi Z.Ate Marku,ne pamundesi qe ti them te gjitha ato ndjenja te mira vellazerore qe ndiej per Ju dhe qe i meritoni,mua nuk me mbetet gje tjeter vetem se edhe nje here ,t´ju deshiroj Juve nga zemra shqiptare shendet, mireqenje dhe jete te gjate per ta mbrojtur idene dhe misionin tuaj te veshtire te marrur persiper, si nje patriot i pathyer, qe punoni sot vezhdimisht ne te miren dhe dobine e kombit tone! 
Zoti qofte me Ju!.. 
Zoti Ju bekofte! 

Ju pershendet, *Prof.Mag.Dr. Eqrem Zenelaj*

_Koha Jone - E Hene, 19 Qershor 2006_

----------


## Fenomeni

*II.Shtojce Ilustruese!* 

_Prof.Mag.Dr. Eqrem Zenelaj_

*Kleriku Shqiptar, shkrimtari dhe atdhetari Fan Stilian Noli per keto gjera dhe kete politike djallezore greke dikur shkruante:* 

"TSA BISKUP GREKER NA E KANE MALLEKUAR GHUHEN DHE GNE ARCIPESHKEV ORTHODOXI. 
EP LEJE TE VEJE PERPARA ALTARIT TE ZOTIT E STOLISUR SI NUSE E RE. 
NGA KIO DO MOS KUPTOJNE DHE ATA ME KOKE FYEJTE CA MALLKIM I GHUHES SHCIP S´CE GNE URDHERAT E KRISHTIT,PO GNE DINAKERI E POSHTER E POLITIKES GREKE(...). 
_*).HHStA Wien.P.A.Karton Nr.1007,Liasse krieg 500 w,Albanien/K.und.k.Armee Oberkomando zu Op.Nr.25.492,Beilage 1/._ 

*Nderkaq Gazeta:"Shqypnija e Re", e cila botohej ne Shkoder nen drejtimin e Hil Mosit dhe te Risto Siliqit, ne nje artikull te saje me titullin:"Barbarizmat Greke 
Mi Shqyptare", shkruan:* 

_"(...),lajmojne nga Katundi Vemblone se Grek ne Hermove,femijeve e foshnjeve iu kan pre gishtat e te medhajve i kan ngulun gozhda ner kâmbe e ne gjie!!... 
Shum gra e burra nga katundet e Permetit i kan marre ei kan que ne Zagor te Tepelenes te cilave nuk i dihet gjallja a deka!. 
Nje kapidan i ushtries Greke, ne Katundin Konespole,mbelodh te gjithe popullin ne nje shesh. 
Si i zdeshen lakuriq i Vorren me ralle ner dega te pemve per kâmbesh e kryeposhte e keshtu xune te i rrahin me shkopi!..."_ 

*Terenzio Tocci shkruan:* 

Une s´jam i krishtere,s´jam musliman: 
S´I nap lejen kerkuj me me pvete se c´fejet jam, 
Pse feja m´perket sall muu, robve mi,et parvet´fees s´eme. 
Popullit une I tham: Jam Shqyptar!.e mos t´m lypet maa teper!.. 
_*).Taraboshi,Fletore e perditshme Shkoder,Nr.35,Shkoder 22,premte,23,kallnuer,1914._ 


*Ne Gazeten:"Shqypnia e Re" qe dilte ne Shkoder, hasim edhe nje vjershe kushtuar vrasjes se Kristo Harallambit nga shovinizmi orthodoks grek,qe titullohet: 

"Kujtim Pashkesh" 

Per te ndjerin Ate Kristo Harallambin* 
I 
NE FRURE,ME DIMNIN QE SHKOJ U MBUSHEN PLOT NAN VJETET 
QE TRUPI UT MIZORISHT PER DHEE TE ZEZ´U KALLE 
POR TI,NUK VDIQE OR´KRISTO!SE EMNÍ UT DO TE MBETET 
NE ZEMER TE SHQYPTARVE GJITH HERE SIMBOLL I GJALLE!... 
II 
GREKERIT,DUERT E VETA,NE GJAKUN SHEJT I ZHYTEN., 
MELEQE QE NUK FSHIHEN SHPIRTIN TUE PERLY: 
TY E VLLAN TÁN THEOLLOSIN ME SPATA BARBART J´U MBYTEN 
PREJ SHKAJKUT,QE DOJSHI BESES N´GIUH´SHQYPE MI SHERBY! 
III 
PREJ BOTES E JO PREJ QELLIMIT! TE SHKOQI DORA BARBARE! 
POR TI PUSHON I LUMTUN! KE LÂNUN TRASHEGIM... 
FEMIA, E TU JÂN ´PROZET E VJERSHAT NE GIUH KOMBETARE 
QE NDJENJAT N´A I PREKUN TE KEM´GJITHE HERE N´KUJTIM! 
IV 
KUJTIMET POME TRAZOJNE PER TY DESHMOR I SHTREJtE, 
SOT KUR PASHKET KREMTOHEN NE SHQYPENIEN E LIRE; 
TE ISHE I GJALL´E T´A THOSHE N´GIUH´SHQYPE MESHN E SHEJTE 
QE SOT EDHE NE VORRIN E KE ATTE DESHIRE!.. 
V 
PER GIUHEN E KOMBIT T´ONE VEPROVE KURR PA RESHTE 
PUSHOVE VEC KUR TRUPI´YT PER TOK´U KALLE! 
QÉ PRA SOT SHQYPNIA QE TI AQ FORT E DESHTE, 
U BÂ NI SHTET NE VEDI.,KA MBRET´N´E VET NE BALLE! 
MOS PRÂNI LOT MOS PRÂNI SE QE! KU ITIMET M´VANE 
SE ESHTNAT E AT´KRISTOS AS SOT PREHJE S´DOT´KENE" 
NEGOVANASIT E TIE! GJIUT MAMDHEUT U DANE! 
NEN ROBENIN´E GREKUT M´GJYKIM T´EVROPES MENE!!!. 

_*).Gazeta:" Shqypnia e Re",Shkoder, 19.Prill, 1914/ nga:Risto Siliqi /._

----------


## Kandili 1

Per Ate Nikolle Markun kam lexue aty ketu, nga disa shkrime gazetash e poashtu
edhe nga nji liber i Ali Podrimes.Nga ato shkrime del qe Nikolle Marku eshte nji
shqiptar,i cili lufton per pamvarsine e Kishes Ortodokse Shqiptare nga ndikimi grek.
Nji qendrim te tille nuk mund te mos e respektosh.
Ne anen tjeter, nga ngjarja rreth  eshtrave greke,per te cilen kishte shume diskutime,doli nji prift ortodoks dhe i beri akuza shume te renda Ate Nikolle Markut!Besoj, shume shqiptareve u ka ardhur shume keq pasi ti kene lexue ato akuza!

*Per ket qellim, do ti falenderohesha atij personi qe i njeh ngjarjet detajisht e te na sqaron me shume rreth Ate Nikolle Markut dhe veprimtarise se tij!*

Duke qene i vetedijshem se s `e njoh rrugen, ne hierarkine e Kishes Ortodokse qe qon te emrimi i Kryesuesit te Kishes, nuk me bie te gjykoj per detaje.Vetem me duhet te theksoj se me pengon shume qe ne krye te cilitdo komunitet fetar shqiptar te jet nji i huaj, qofte ai arab,turk, grek apo i nji nacionaliteti tjeter.
Nuk mund te me binde ketu asnjeri, se komuniteti Ortodoks Shqiptare s `ka asnji personalitet te denje shqiptar qe ta vej ne krye te Kishes Ortodokse Shqiptare.

Para 70-80 vitesh e kishim Nolin e madh,fale punes se pa epur te te cilit edhe u ngrit dinjiteti i Kishes Ortodokse Shqiptare  duke u bere Autoqefale.Edhe ne keto kohe duhet te kemi prifterinje te shkolluar Ortodoks shqiptare,qe jane ne gjendje ta ruajne pamvarsine e ketij institucioni fetar shqiptare nga ndikimet  e huaja qellimkqija !Kjo eshte bindja ime.

----------


## alDI

Fenomeni hipokrizija juaj eshte aq e dukshme sa edhe me sy mbyllur shifet.
Ne nje ane shan fete ne shqiperi dhe gjith besimtaret e tyre i quan injorante dhe nga ana tjeter sjell shkrime liderash fetare.
Ik se me 80 shkrime te doli boja ne kete forum pale te shkrush me shume,tha mire whisper per ty qe je Fenomen/hal

----------


## Qerim

Kisha edhe une nje pyetje meqe jam nga Elbasani.Perse kisha ortodokse e kalase ku sherben ky zoteria qendron ne kohen me te madhe mbyllur dhe perse shume besimtare e menjanojne kete kishe?
Kjo gje eshte per te ardhur keq per shkak te vjetersise se kesaj kishe dhe vendit qendror qe ze ne qytet .

----------


## Fenomeni

> Fenomeni hipokrizija juaj eshte aq e dukshme sa edhe me sy mbyllur shifet.
> Ne nje ane shan fete ne shqiperi dhe gjith besimtaret e tyre i quan injorante dhe nga ana tjeter sjell shkrime liderash fetare.
> Ik se me 80 shkrime te doli boja ne kete forum pale te shkrush me shume,tha mire whisper per ty qe je Fenomen/hal


Ja vlen debati me nje fare Aldi? Sigurisht qe jo! 

Por po te them lexoje te pakten gjysmen e shkrimit dhe do e kuptosh se pse e paskam sjelle!

----------


## Fenomeni

> Kisha edhe une nje pyetje meqe jam nga Elbasani.Perse kisha ortodokse e kalase ku sherben ky zoteria qendron ne kohen me te madhe mbyllur dhe perse shume besimtare e menjanojne kete kishe?
> Kjo gje eshte per te ardhur keq per shkak te vjetersise se kesaj kishe dhe vendit qendror qe ze ne qytet .


Une jam nga Shkodra, biles as fetar, keshtu qe me aq sa di ti mbi ate Kishe, mjafton te jem injorant une.

----------


## Albo

Nikolle Marku eshte nje "shejtan budalla", sic do ta quante sulltan Mehmeti, themeluesi i qytetetit te Elbasanit mbi renojat e qytetit te lashte Skampa. Ai eshte nje shejtan budalla pasi hiqet si prift kur nuk eshte prift, ai eshte veteshpallur dhe vete-veshur prift, Kisha Orthodhokse nuk e njeh si te tille, pra eshte nje mish i huaj per te. Por eshte aq budall sa merr guximin qe te themeloje nje "Kishe Autoqefale Kombetare Orthodhokse Shqiptare" me nje kishe e me nje prift, veten e tij. Kuptohet qe ai vete sjell guximin e budallait, pasi ashtu si ai dordoleci ne teatrin e kukullave, tjeterkush eshte ai qe e leviz e nxjerr ne skene kur ua do puna e nevoja.




> Ju pershendet, Prof.Mag.Dr. Eqrem Zenelaj


Kujt do ti kish shkuar ne mendje, qe nje Prof. Mag. Dr si ky me lart, ti drejtohej me monologje nje njeriu ordiner si Nikolle Marku, me te cilin ky profesori nuk do te ishte ne gjendje qe te shkembente dot dy fjale si njeri po ta takonte. Kuptohet, qe i drejtohet dikujt qe nuk e njeh dhe merr mundimn te diskutoje per probleme qe as nuk i takon te flasi pasi nuk eshte orthodhoks, por nuk njeh gati fare se cfare ka arritur te beje KOASH ne keto 14 vite. Uroj qe te jete nje i paditur dhe jo nje shpirtzi.

Por ajo qe u ve kapak te gjithave, ajo qe eshte e padurueshme eshte perpjekja e ketij injoranti qe te krahasoje veten me Imzot Theofan Nolin. Sa here qe Nikolle Marku ze ne goje emrin e Nolit, Noli rrotullohet atje ne varr ku prehet!

Nuk mund te krahasohet Imzot Noli me injorantet e papune te rrugeve te Elbasanit qe kane arritur deri atje sa marrin peng Kisha per te siguruar nje te ardhur apo nje vize ne Amerike!

Keta do ta marrin ndeshkimin nga Vete Perendia, ashtu edhe sic e kane marre!

Albo

----------


## Kandili 1

Ti po del te jesh i konfesionit ortodoks dhe bere mire qe e dhe komentin.
Mirepo,kjo eshte  vetem nji pjese e pergjegjjes. Tash ta lem anash Nikolle Markun.

Pyetja tjeter, qe me brengose qe disa vite eshte:
*Si ka mundesi qe komuniteti ortodoks shqiptar te mos ket nji personalitet
te denje qe ta vej ne krye te Kishes Ortodokse shqiptare?*

Ketu merret me mend qe menjihere pas renjes se komunizmit ne Shqiperi,
te gjitha konfesionet fetare ishin,si te thuash ne germadha.Ne kete kuptim
eshte e logjikshme qe shqiptaret kane kerkue dhe marr ndihma nga komunitetet
e besimit te njejte nga vendet fqinje.Kjo deri ketu ne rregull.
Por tani mbas 13-14 viteve, si mund te arsyetohet qe nji i huaj, icili mund te jet
teolog shume i zoti,te qendroj ne krye te ketij institucioni te rendesishem fetare ?

Po te ishte vetem te zotesia teologjike, jam i sigurt  se edhe komuniteti Katolik
e edhe ai Musliman  ne tokat shqiptare, ne krye te institucioneve te veta do ti kishin te huajet.

Po te jet per zotesine teologjike, do te vinte ndonji imam nga ndonji vend arab(a nji vend tjeter) , i cili do te kishte njohuri te gjuhes shqipe ,e ta drejtonte komunitetin musliman shqiptare.Ne kuptimin akademik(aftesise profesionale, botimit te punimeve apo librave teologjik) te  rizgjedhjes se kryesuesit, shqiptaret musliman nuk do te kishin shans ti konkurronin atij.Keshtu qe vazhdimisht do te drejtoheshin nga nji i huaj.

A do te ishte ne rregull kjo? Jo.

----------


## koder kiss

o kandil 

shqiptaret  nuk e kryesojne   kishen autoqefale  se nuk jane besimtare  dhe nese e bejne vetem per   
interes
por edhe arabet  jane ne krye te fese muslimane  se shqiptaret nuk jane te denje per as nje fe  se nuk ju perket atyre

----------


## Kandili 1

> o kandil 
> 
> shqiptaret  nuk e kryesojne   kishen autoqefale  se nuk jane besimtare  dhe nese e bejne vetem per   
> interes
> por edhe arabet  jane ne krye te fese muslimane  se shqiptaret nuk jane te denje per as nje fe  se nuk ju perket atyre



    O Koder,

 deshta vetem ta perkujtoj, se ne shqiptaret e kemi nji virtyt te cilin zor se e gjan
 te ndonji popull tjeter : *respektin per besimin tjeter te bashkekombaseve tu.*

----------


## koder kiss

O Kandil

Une Besoj Qe Sduhet Te Diskutojme Me Per Keto Tema Me Motive Te Dobta
Keto Na Cojne Vetem Prapa  Shqiptaret Kane Nevoje T E Shkojne Perpara

----------


## Fenomeni

> Nikolle Marku eshte nje "shejtan budalla", sic do ta quante sulltan Mehmeti, themeluesi i qytetetit te Elbasanit mbi renojat e qytetit te lashte Skampa. Ai eshte nje shejtan budalla pasi hiqet si prift kur nuk eshte prift, ai eshte veteshpallur dhe vete-veshur prift, Kisha Orthodhokse nuk e njeh si te tille, pra eshte nje mish i huaj per te. Por eshte aq budall sa merr guximin qe te themeloje nje "Kishe Autoqefale Kombetare Orthodhokse Shqiptare" me nje kishe e me nje prift, veten e tij. Kuptohet qe ai vete sjell guximin e budallait, pasi ashtu si ai dordoleci ne teatrin e kukullave, tjeterkush eshte ai qe e leviz e nxjerr ne skene kur ua do puna e nevoja.
> 
> Kujt do ti kish shkuar ne mendje, qe nje Prof. Mag. Dr si ky me lart, ti drejtohej me monologje nje njeriu ordiner si Nikolle Marku, me te cilin ky profesori nuk do te ishte ne gjendje qe te shkembente dot dy fjale si njeri po ta takonte. Kuptohet, qe i drejtohet dikujt qe nuk e njeh dhe merr mundimn te diskutoje per probleme qe as nuk i takon te flasi pasi nuk eshte orthodhoks, por nuk njeh gati fare se cfare ka arritur te beje KOASH ne keto 14 vite. Uroj qe te jete nje i paditur dhe jo nje shpirtzi.
> 
> Por ajo qe u ve kapak te gjithave, ajo qe eshte e padurueshme eshte perpjekja e ketij injoranti qe te krahasoje veten me Imzot Theofan Nolin. Sa here qe Nikolle Marku ze ne goje emrin e Nolit, Noli rrotullohet atje ne varr ku prehet!
> 
> Nuk mund te krahasohet Imzot Noli me injorantet e papune te rrugeve te Elbasanit qe kane arritur deri atje sa marrin peng Kisha per te siguruar nje te ardhur apo nje vize ne Amerike!
> 
> Keta do ta marrin ndeshkimin nga Vete Perendia, ashtu edhe sic e kane marre!
> ...


Albo, e rrespektoj vrerin tend, dmth mendimin qe ke per Nikollen edhe pse per Sulltan Muratin sdo flisje kaq me urrejtje!

Nuk eshte vetem Marku qe nuk e do nje grek ne krye te kishes se tyre shqiptare. E kam thene dhe diku tjeter me duket, qe nese do ishte njeri i zotit do largohej nga Shqiperia, kur qe ne kohen qe ka ardhe, nga nje mase e gjere besimtaresh dhe me gjere, eshte person i padeshiruar. Kishes tende i duhet pavaresia sepse zoti nuk e do njeriun skllav! Aq e veshtire eshte te pajtohesh me faktin se Kishes Ortodokse i duhet nje shqiptar ne krye perderisa jemi shqiptare?! Nuk paska shqiptar ortodoks qe mund ta percjell mesazhin e zotit? Pastaj ai nuk vjen nga nje komb qe na ka grabit nje pjese te zemres? Pak ''greqizem'' ka ne jug, nga i cili viktima jane naivet e rruges. Kerkoni t'i ''vobektizoni'' edhe ata qe besojne ne Krisht, ne shtepine e zotit?!

----------


## Fenomeni

*DIPLOMATET GREKE PO SILLEN SI GUVERNATORE NEPER SHQIPERI*

Keshilli i Kishes Ortodokse Autoqefale “Shen Maria” Elbasan me drejtues At Nikolla Markun, ne mbledhjen e radhes te tij, analizoi dje veprimin gjithnje e me nderhyres ne punet e brendshme te shtetit shqiptar te diplomateve greke ne Tirane dhe Gjirokaster, te cilet gjoja per te marre pjese ne nje feste fetare, kane inkurajuar veprimet me te fundit te priftit te Kosines, nen drejtimin e te cilit u zhvilluan gjithe ato veprime te shemtuara te javeve te kaluara ne lidhje me zhvarrimet. 

Çdo urim per “fat, mbaresi dhe lumturi” duket krejt hipokrit, por te kemi parasysh krimin e zhvarrimeve te bera nga shefi i kishes se Kosines nen udhezimet e konsullates greke te Gjirokastres, shoqates se ushtarakeve vorioepirote, kryepeshkopit grek Hristodhulos dhe kryepeshkopit grek te Shqiperise, Janullatos. 

Me dhjetera e dhjetera eshtra te perdhosura neper kembe, te deshiruar keto per t’u shpallur ne “luftetare” per “çlirimin e Vorio – Epirit”, nuk mund te kishim kushte normale as per te mbajtur meshen e as per te “festuar” me kocka neper kembe. 

Duke qene se “martiret” e kerkuar nga shteti grek jane ne nje numer te paperfillshem per t’u ndertuar memoriali “madheshtor” i Kelcyres, apo per te reklamuar sa duhet “gjakun e madh”, filiali grek i drejtuar nga z.Janullatos dhe shoqata minoritaro – ushtarake qe merret me planizimin e veprimeve, tani se fundi diplomatet greke po luajne karten e fundit duke dale edhe me hapur ne perkrahje te priftit te Kosines. 

Veprimet e diplomateve greke ne Kosine konsiderohen nga Keshilli i Kishes Ortodokse Autoqefale Kombetare “Shen Maria” Elbasan si veprime perligjese per te justifikuar priftin e Kosines dhe shefat nga ai merr urdher. Keto veprime nuk perputhen me asnje mision diplomati apo fetar. 

Konvertimi i fshatareve te vdekur vite e vite me pare ne “luftetare” greke, siç ndodhi javet e fundit ne Kosine nuk mund te jene akte qe mund te kalohen lehte. 

Zedhenesi 
Dr. Dhimiter Papakristo 
Kisha Ortodokse Autoqefale Kombetare “Shen Maria” Elbasan me drejtues At Nikolla Markun 

_Koha Jone_

----------


## Fenomeni

Ja Albo, nuk qenke i vetem, paske shoke shume!

*NIKOLLA MARKU DHE TRILLIMET E TIJ PUBLIKE MASHTRUESE*

Ne vazhden e artikujve "pa buke" te mbushur me fjale ne ere dhe fyerje ordinere qendron dhe shkrimi i fundit i z. Nikolla Marku. Ky person qe pretendon te jete klerik, por qe eshte i tille vetem ne fantazine e tij, del si nje feniks ne shtypin shqiptar sa here qe ai fantazon se Kisha Orthodhokse Autoqefale e Shqiperise eshte ne “krize”. Prandaj deshirojme te informojme lexuesit e gazetes “Koha Jone” dhe te mireinformojme me gjere se kush eshte i vetequajturi prift Nikolla Marku. 

Nikolla Marku dhe Kisha fantazem qe reklamohen nga njera gazete ne tjetren 
Nese do te ktheheshim pak ne histori, kujtojme se para 14 vjeteve Nikolla Marku do te largohej me koken ulur nga Seminari Teologjik Hieratik i Kishes Orthodhokse Autoqefale te Shqiperise ne Durres, para se te dilte si flamurmbajtes i “idealizmit patriotik”. 

Ne vitin 1991, ai bashke me nje grup burrash orthodhokse u derguan nga Kryepiskopi Anastas, atehere Eksark, ne Mitropoline e Kosturit, Greqi, per nje formim te shpejte teologjik tre mujor, kurs te cilin nuk e perfundoi per arsye te veseve te tij, keshtu qe pas dy javesh e larguan. 

Kur Hiresia e Tij Anastasi, ne shkurt te vitit 1992 hapi Seminarin Teologjik Hieratik ne nje hotel ne plazh te Durresit e moren perseri per studime atje per te vazhduar shkollen. Perseri u perjashtua nga veset. Nuk mund te behej prift nje njeri i tille qe te udhehiqte grigjen e besimtareve orthodhokse te Elbasanit. 

Dhe historia e tij shkon drejt paudhesise kur ne vitin 1995 Nikolla Marku shfaqet si prift dhe perze, me mbeshtetjen e atyre qe tregonin pistoletat, kleriket elbasanas qe po kryenin lutjet ne kishen e Shen Marise si dhe objektin 2 katesh prane saj te saporestauruar me fondet e Kryepiskopit Anastas. 

Ne vitin 1999 nepermjet nje ndermjetesi kerkoi qe te dorezonte kishen, me kusht qe Kisha t'i rregullonte dy viza per ne Amerike, gje qe ishte e papranueshme nga Kisha jone. Sot ka mbetur vetem ne kishe me shume pak perkrahes qe ende nuk ia njohin mire trillimet e tij. 

Qe nga viti 1995 2006 shfaqet ne publikun shqiptar si “prift”, “patriot i flakte”, madje edhe si “Noli i sotem” sa te mjere ata qe e besojne. 

Kisha Orthodhokse Autoqefale e Shqiperise, institucioni i vetem fetar i Krishterimit Orthodhoks qe perfshin teresine orthodhokse ne territorin e Republikes se Shqiperise, qe njihet zyrtarisht nga Shteti Shqiptar si dhe popullsia shqiptare, ka deklaruar publikisht, zyrtarisht dhe nepermjet klerikeve dhe laikeve orthodhokse shqiptare, se Nikolla Marku nuk eshte klerik i Kishes Orthodhokse Autoqefale te Shqiperise; se ai i ka grabitur dhe pervetesuar publikisht pronen e shenjte qindravjeçare dhe monumentale te saj kishen “Lindja e Shen Marise” ne Kala ne Elbasan dhe godinen 2 kateshe prane saj; dhe se çdo veprim fetar qe kryen eshte i pavlefshem per Kishen Orthodhokse, institucionin dhe komunitetin ne Shqiperi dhe ne mbare boten orthodhokse. 

Kete shpallje Kisha Orthodhokse e ka perseritur me dhjetera here, por fatkeqesisht ka njerez qe ende jane viktima te trillimeve te tij. 
Perpiqet qe duke bere zhurme, te reklamohet, te çorientoje besimtaret e popullsine dhe per te treguar se ekziston. 

E veteshpallura “Kisha Autoqefale Kombetare Shqiptare “Shen Maria” Elbasan, eshte nje kishe fantazem, qe nuk ekziston, qe nuk e njeh asnje Kishe Orthodhokse ne mbare boten, madje edhe asnje kishe e krishtere. Eshte nje kishe qe nuk ekziston midis shume arsyeve sepse nuk ka episkop. Ka nje te veteshpallur "prift", Nikolla Markun, qe pretendon se eshte dorezuar jashte Shqiperise dhe paraqitet si kryetar i saj. 

Ju kujtojme Kanonet e Shenjta nga te cilat udhehiqet Kisha Orthodhokse ne te gjithe boten: "Nje episkop nuk mund te kryeje dorezime ne klerike jashte dioqezes se tij… pa miratimin e episkopit te dioqezes ku do te sherbeje prifti i dorezuar...". 
Nikolla Marku pretendon se eshte dorezuar jashte shtetit dhe, edhe sikur te ishte e vertete, kjo e ben automatikisht te paligjshem te veproje ne territorin e Republikes se Shqiperise. 

Perseri sipas Kanoneve te Kishes Orthodhokse, prifti qe te kryej Meshe Hyjnore dhe çdo lloj sherbese kishtare duhet te marre leje nga episkopi kanonik i dioqezes ku ai kryen sherbesat si dhe ta permende emrin e po ketij episkopi e te lutet per te ne te gjitha ato sherbesa qe ai kryen. 

Ke permend Nikolla? Ne qofte se eshte kishe orthodhokse, duhet te permende Fortlumturine e Tij Imzot Anastasin ne juridiksionin e te cilit eshte edhe qyteti i Elbasanit. Ne qofte se do te permende emrin e nje episkopi te huaj, si primat te tij, do te ishte nje veprim antikombetar dhe nje sulm jo vetem ndaj Kishes Orthodhokse Autoqefale te Shqiperise, por edhe ndaj Autoqefalise si edhe integritetit te vendit. 

Per cilin atehere lutet dhe ne emer te kujt episkopi i kryen “Kisha Orthodhokse Kombetare” e Nikolla Markut se bashku me perkrahesit e tij? Perendia t'i ndjeje per kete sakrilegj! 

Nuk ekziston Kishe Orthodhokse pa episkopin e saj. Atehere lind pyetja si vepron kjo “Kishe Orthodhokse Kombetare” (fantazme)? Na vjen keq per ata pak veta qe marrin pjese aty ne sherbesat dhe ritet e shenjta, pasi martesat, pagezimet etj. deri tek pershpirtjet, qe Nikolla Marku pretendon se ben, jane te pavlefshme dhe nuk njihen nga asnje Kishe Orthodhokse ne gjithe boten, jane sikur nuk jane kryer, dhe kane po ate vlere sa po t'i bente nje aktor i teatrit "Skampa". 

Keshtu paudhesite e Nikolla Markut vazhdojne edhe duke mashtruar opinionin publik shqiptar duke u prezantuar si “prift” dhe si “kishe”. Ekzistencen e tij mund ta konkretizonim nese do te supozonim se do te shfaqej dikush si “kryetar” i nje partie joekzistente me emrin “Partia Kombetare Demokratike” a do t’i kushtonte njeri vemendje? 

Ose dikush qe do te deklaronte veten e tij “ambasador” te nje vendi te caktuar pa patur asnje dokument perkates dhe te mos t’i njihej nga ndonje trup diplomatik apo nga Ministria e Jashtme, do t’i kushtonte njeri vemendje dhe a do ti vinin ne dispozicion faqe gazetash dhe ekrane televizori? 

Vazhdimisht flet dhe akuzon Kishen Orthodhokse Autoqefale te Shqiperise si “filial grek” duke mohuar historine, autoqefaline, autoritetin dhe kontributin e Kishes Orthodhokse te mbare nenshtetasve te Shqiperise. Madje ai u heq nenshtetesine bashkatdhetareve shqiptare, kur te doje ai, duke i quajtur edhe “greke”. 

Imagjinon dhe krahason veten se eshte Fan Noli ne ditet e sotme, mashtrim qe e deklason veten publikisht edhe ne gazeta tashme sepse ne Elbasan e dine se kush eshte ai, madje nuk ngurron te mase veten jo vetem me Nolin apo t'i jape keshilla nje personaliteti te Orthodhoksise dhe Krishterimit boteror, siç eshte Kryepiskopi Anastas, por edhe Akademise se Shkencave, institucioneve shteterore, shkencore, partive politike etj. 

Fantazia e tij eshte forte, pra, te gjithe kane dale nga rruga e drejte dhe presin me pergjerim qe t'ua tregoje perseri "profeti" i ri!... 
Perpiqet te reklamohet si kishe, me keshill, me zedhenes, me zyre shtypi, me te rinj, me deklarata institucionale etj por qe nuk ekziston. 

Sido qe te reklamohet ai mban mbi supe mjaft paudhesi: I ka vjedhur dhe uzurpuar Kishes Orthodhokse Autoqefale te Shqiperise kishen “Lindja e Shen Marise” ne lagjen Kala, ne Elbasan. I ka vjedhur ndertesen 2 kateshe “Normalja per pak kohe me qera ne fillim shek. XX” prane kesaj kishe, te restauruar nga Kisha jone me fondet e gjetura me aq mundim nga Kryepiskopi Anastas, prone e Kishes tone dhe e mban me force pavaresisht se na eshte kthyer neve ligjerisht, per qellimet tij te uleta, per te perfituar qirane e marre prej saj. 

Vazhdon te mashtroje opinionin publik. Mohon besimin e vet duke e quajtur Kishen Orthodhokse te Shqiperise “Kishe te Satanait”. Ky pra eshte “prifti” qe nuk dihet se çfare feje i perket, duke treguar qarte se kujt po i sherben. 

Fatkeqesisht, ai bashke me perkrahes te tij joorthodhokse perfitojne nga toleranca e orthodhokseve, sepse te gjithe e kane te qarte se ç’pasoja do te kishte sikur te thoshte nje te qindten e fyerjeve te tyre per ndonje komunitet tjeter fetar!... 

Ne artikullin e tij te fundit, z. Marku merret me shtetesine shqiptare te Kryepiskopit Anastas. Ai kerkon te hedhe balte mbi kete çeshtje, duke kerkuar largimin e imzot Anastasit, i cili prej 14 vjetesh jeton dhe sherben ne Shqiperi dhe sipas Kushtetutes dhe çdo akti tjeter ligjor shqiptar (kete e di shume mire edhe ai) e meriton marrjen e shtetesise. 

Vepra e tij kurrsesi nuk mund te vihet ne thonjeza siç e ka per zakon ta vendose Nikolla Marku. Perpjekja14 vjeçare e Kryepiskopit ka sjelle pergatitjen, arsimimin dhe dorezimet ne klerike te 138 klerikeve te rinj shqiptare si dhe krijimin e Sinodit te Shenjte, Keshillit Episkopal. 

Ndertimin e me shume se 90 kishave te reja nga themelet, riparimin e me shume se 140 kishave te tjera, restaurimin e manastireve dhe kishave monumente, selive metropolitane, si dhe ndertimin e mjaft ndertesave te tjera, per te cilat u shpenzuan miliona dollare. 

Gjithashtu, per nxjerrjen e kuadrove te rinj te Kishes funksionojne edhe dy shkollat kishtare: Akademia Teologjike “Ngjallja e Krishtit” ne Shen Vlash te Durresit si dhe shkolla e mesme “Kryqi i Nderuar” ne Gjirokaster. Ne gjithe vendin jane organizuar shoqatat e gruas, rinise dhe intelektualeve, te cilet ndihmojne Kishen ne veprimtarite e saj. 

Permbledhim shkurt ne radhen e gjate te veprave te tij edhe kontributin social e kulturor . Ne 14 vite u ngriten 14 kopshte ditore per femije ne te gjithe Shqiperine. Ne Tirane u ngrit e u hap Instituti i Formimit Profesional “Fryme Dashurie” me 6 dege dhe filial i tij ne Derviçan, si edhe shkolla fillore shqiptaro amerikane “Protagonistet”, ne Tirane dhe nje shkolle fillore ne Durres. 

U eshte dhene mbeshtetje teknike dhe materiale shkollave publike dhe jane rikonstruktuar 10 shkolla e 6 kopshte si edhe sheshin sportiv te Shtepise se femijes “Zyber Hallulli”, Tirane. 

Jane botuar shume libra fetare, sociale e kulturore, eshte formuar nje Berthame e Trashegimise Kulturore per pergatitjen e nje brezi te ri artistesh qe do te rigjalleroje traditen shume te pasur ikonografike e restauruese etj, etj. Sigurisht te gjitha keto hedhin poshte çdo lloj argumenti te Nikolla Markut per "bamiresite" e Kryepeshkopit Anastas. 

Ne fund te artikullit te fundit thote se “midis botes shpirterore dhe botes se krimit nuk mund te kete te perbashketa”. Per kete ai ka shume te drejte dhe duhet te nise te reflektoje. Midis ketyre dy boteve, tashme besimtaret orthodhokse shqiptare, por edhe mbare opinioni e dine se ku ndodhet ky “filantrop” i gjore. Ne jemi te vetedijshem se keto qe po themi nuk jane te panjohura nga Nikolla Marku apo nga ata qe shkruajne pas tij. 

Gjithashtu, e dime se njerez qe mbeshteten vetem ne shpifje e sharje, duke shmangur e shtremberuar realitetin nuk do te pushojne se foluri e se shkruari gjersa liria e shtypit e garanton ate, por do te donim qe edhe nje here te sqarojme opinionin publik mbareshqiptar, brenda dhe jashte vendit, per motivet e verteta dhe njerezit qe fshihen pas sulmeve te njepasnjeshme e te koordinuara ndaj Kryepiskopit te Kishes Orthodhokse Autoqefale te Shqiperise. 

Duke sulmuar e share Kryepiskopin Anastas keta njerez sulmojne e ofendojne mbare Komunitetin Orthodhoks te Shqiperise, qe respekton e vlereson punen dhe kontributin e pazevendesueshem te Kryepiskopit te saj. 

Edhe njehere shprehim keqardhjen tone per menyren me te cilen njerez te tille kerkojne te manipulojne me paramendim opinionin shqiptar, duke mbjelle perhere faren e dyshimit e te urrejtjes. Prandaj perfitojme nga rasti duke i bere thirrje te gjithe lexuesve qe te tregohen te kujdesshem dhe realiste ne vleresimin e tyre, te zgjuar per te dalluar demagogjine nga e verteta. 

Ate Jani Trebicka 
Ate Jovan Koroveshi 
Ate Andon Merdani 
Ate Aleks Ndoni 
Dhjakon Asti Bakallbashi

Koha Jone

----------


## Kandili 1

> Ja Albo, nuk qenke i vetem, paske shoke shume!
> 
> *NIKOLLA MARKU DHE TRILLIMET E TIJ PUBLIKE MASHTRUESE*
> 
> Ne vazhden e artikujve "pa buke" te mbushur me fjale ne ere dhe fyerje ordinere qendron dhe shkrimi i fundit i z. Nikolla Marku. Ky person qe pretendon te jete klerik, por qe eshte i tille vetem ne fantazine e tij, del si nje feniks ne shtypin shqiptar sa here qe ai fantazon se Kisha Orthodhokse Autoqefale e Shqiperise eshte ne “krize”. Prandaj deshirojme te informojme lexuesit e gazetes “Koha Jone” dhe te mireinformojme me gjere se kush eshte i vetequajturi prift Nikolla Marku. 
> 
> Nikolla Marku dhe Kisha fantazem qe reklamohen nga njera gazete ne tjetren 
> Nese do te ktheheshim pak ne histori, kujtojme se para 14 vjeteve Nikolla Marku do te largohej me koken ulur nga Seminari Teologjik Hieratik i Kishes Orthodhokse Autoqefale te Shqiperise ne Durres, para se te dilte si flamurmbajtes i “idealizmit patriotik”. 
> 
> ...



   Fenomeni ,

  bere mire qe e vure kete tekst ketu, per te pare  e kuptuar pikpamjet e pales qe jane kunder Nikolle Markut.
Per mua eshte e qarte: problemet rreth Kishes Ortodokse Shqiptare i dine dhe i kuptojne me se miri shqiptaret e besimit ortodoks.Atyre edhe u takon t i zgjedhin ato probleme.
Duke qene i vetedijshem se ne te kaluaren Komuniteti Ortodoks Shqiptare i ka dhene Kombit tone figura te ndritura,te cilet kane punue me dashuri e perkushtim per atdheun, kam besim se edhe pasardhesit e tyre do te vazhdojne po ne kete fryme.

Si nji shqiptar i zakonshem i respektoj nga zemra te gjitha komunitetet fetare, te cilave u takojne pjestaret e popullit tone.E sidomos i respektoj ata ,te cilet bashke me besimin qe e mbajne, i kultivojne e i ruajne me sinqeritet, pa patos, ndjenjat kombetare.

----------


## murik

Vetem nje gje e kam te paqarte ne lidhje me ket priftin Mark:
Sa perkrahes ka ne Shqiperi?Kush jane dhe ku jane keta qe ndjekin rrymen Mark Nikolliste?Sinqerisht,une jam larg Shqiperise prej me shume se 16 vjetesh,por vetem emri i ketij Markut shfaqet neper gazeta.Nuk kam lexuar akoma ndonje artikull ku ndonje prift tjeter ne territorin e Shqiperise te kete dale haptas ne krah te Mark Nikolles.Kane frike?Frike nga kush?Po Marku nuk paska frike tek pulle?
Nuk e di por me duket si bullshit pretendimi i Markut.

----------


## DeLiRiUm TrEmEnS

> Vetem nje gje e kam te paqarte ne lidhje me ket priftin Mark:
> Sa perkrahes ka ne Shqiperi?Kush jane dhe ku jane keta qe ndjekin rrymen Mark Nikolliste?Sinqerisht,une jam larg Shqiperise prej me shume se 16 vjetesh,por vetem emri i ketij Markut shfaqet neper gazeta.Nuk kam lexuar akoma ndonje artikull ku ndonje prift tjeter ne territorin e Shqiperise te kete dale haptas ne krah te Mark Nikolles.Kane frike?Frike nga kush?Po Marku nuk paska frike tek pulle?
> Nuk e di por me duket si bullshit pretendimi i Markut.



Kete pyetje duhet t'ia drejtosh Nikolle Lesit, sepse e kishta kandiduar kete "priftin" per deputet te Partise Demokristiane ne zgjedhjet e fundit parlamentare, ne te njejten zone ku edhe kryen propaganden e tij. Cudi si nuk fitoi?!

----------


## Fenomeni

Albo,
Artikulli qe kam sjelle nuk e ka titullin ''Fenomeni Marku''! Nuk e di pse fusni hundet kot?! Nese skeni shami, me thoni dhe jua dergoj me poste, perndryshe mos i prekni titujt sepse une kam te drejte te marr nje emer nga rruga dhe ta quaj si shqiptarin me te madh, jo me kete njeri puro shqiptar qe di te flase vetem shqip dhe qe do te njejten gje qe arriti i paarritshmi i kishes ortodokse, Noli.

Nese keni frike qe nese i rruajne mjekren grekut prift ne koken e shqiptarit dhe per tu hakmarre greket kthejne te gjithe emigrantet shqiptare, te cilet perdoren me keq se Qeni Ballkanas, atehere per hir te ''lavirise''mbajeni!

Shqiptaret armikun e kane dashur gjithmone. Gjithcka ju ka bere por kurre nuk jane munduar te ndeshkojne, te pakten ti largoheheshin pergjithmone dhe mos ta zevendesojne urrejten e munguar me urrejtje te tepruar per njeriun e gjakut te tij. Shqiptari shqiptarit i merr jeten per nje fjale goje, ndersa i huaji kryen nevojat personale ne te, pasi ja ka bere te gjithe te tjerat, dhe ''maskarakisht'' i therret baba!

----------


## thorgal

nga  At Nikolla Marku:

 Janullatos nuk është njeri i Zotit, por një simbiozë e Jagos dhe Tartufit 


Sot, në mediat shqiptare e sidomos “Gazeta Shqiptare”, për qëndrimin e saj të lëkundur, që mban prej shumë kohësh ndaj problemeve kombëtare, po na del flamurtare, duke na bërë thirrje të gjithë shqiptarëve, të shpëtojmë kreun e Kishës Orthodokse Shqiptare Janullatos, i cili qëndron në mënyrë të paligjshme në krye të saj, mbasi kanonet juridike e teologjike, nuk mund ta pranojnë. 
Nga At Nikolla Marku - Kryetari i Kishës, Famulltari i Kishës Orthodokse Autoqefale Kombëtare Shqiptare dhe z.Eduardo Papamihali - Sekretari Këshillit “Shën Mari”, Kishës Elbasan 

- Na duket e çuditshme dhe e pabesueshme, sidomos tronditëse për idhulltorët e Janullatosit, që e shohin si “shenjtor”, apo duhet të jetë i tillë. 

Një gazetar, ose kalemxhi me arë Greku, na e ka servirur si hyjnor, që nga çdo pikë e trupit të Hirësisë së tij, na dilka “mirësi”, “shenjtë ri”, duke na bërë thirrje ta pranojmë në shpirt ne shqiptarët. 
- Ne ju sigurojmë, se përveç tij që ka marrë përsipër këtë barrë të rëndë, por edhe shumë politikanë, pushtetarë, Akademikë, shoqata të ndryshme, nuk kanë asnjë fije njohuri për rregullat e udhëheqjes së Kishës, të historisë së saj, e në fund, se si duhet të kryejë Kisha Orthodokse tërë veprimtarinë e saj, brenda territorit të Shtetit të vet (cilësojmë këtu në aspektin Juridik). Për njohuri të opinionit tërësisht shqiptar, disa të dhëna: 
- Janullatos u shtir, kur na u fut në Shqipëri më 1991, vitin e Zi për Autoqefalinë e Shqipërisë! 
- Dora e tij, gjoja prek vetëm ajrin, dhe qetëson vetëm shpirtrat! Mirëpo, koha tregoi të kundërtën. Anastasio Janullatos, do shfaqte shkallë-shkallë fytyrën e vet, do dilte tek rrënjët e tij. Se dora e tij, s’qe uratë në përshpirtje, por qe lopatë në grabitje. Ajo s’qe ide hyjnore, qe materja mortore të zhdukte bardhësinë e orthodoksisë shqiptare e të na mbillte të zezën e Ki shës Greke. Tanimë, kjo po bëhet fakt i kryer. Retë e zeza të kishës Greke, po nxijnë territorin Shqiptar. Janullatos më në fund, doli hapur si grabitës e zhdukës, të çdo gjëje Shqiptare. Ka dalë nga shenjtëria e frymës dhe i është turrur urisë së pronës, ose monumenteve kulturore të arsimit, siç është shkolla “Kostandin Kristoforidhi”, e ndërtuar tre shekuj më parë e ta bëjë pronë të Kishës Greke. Ku është përfaqësuesja më dinjitozë e morale e kulturës shqiptare, (“Akademia e Shkencave”) . Si nuk u ngrit një Akademik e të ndalë “dorën e zezë” të Janullatosit, që do të rrëmbejë shkollën e Kostandin Kristoforidhit, që është shkolla e parë Normale, që është arkitekja e arsimit Kombëtar Shqiptar, çështje kjo lajthitje, heshtje, heshtje prej tradhëtori, pse lejon që të na e rrëmbeje kulturën, e pra ky është ai Janullatos, që në çdo moment na del grabitës. 
- Janullatos iu turr Ardenicës, monument i madh historik dhe i shenjtë, vendi, ku Skënderbeu i madh, vuri kurorë me Donikën e Arianitasve (se Gjergj Kastrioti- Janullatos e quan grek – Jorgos). 
- Kishat e priftërinjtë grekë, të ardhur nga Greqia në krye të kishës Shqiptare me në krye Janullatosin janë legjione të sulmit nga helenët, për pushtimi total jo vetëm të kishës, por edhe të të gjithë Shqipërisë. Këtë porosi ka ai nga shteti i tij Grek. 
-* Në kohën e bombardimeve të NATO-s mbi Serbinë, u vu në krahun e Millosheviçit. Në Moskë, ai sulmoi NATO-n dhe Shqiptarët e Kosovës të masakruar, duke thënë për Agjensinë Itar-Tas të Moskës, se NATO-ja po derdh gjak të pafajshëm serb, dhe nuk përmendte lumenjtë e gjakut të shqiptarëve të masakruar.* - Prifti helen Janullatos, nuk është njeri i Zotit, por një simbiozë e zezë e Jagos dhe e Tartufit, hipokrit mashtrues i ligësisë, për të marrë shpirtrat e shqiptarëve. Ky përçues i Fanarit famëkeq për shqiptarët, Kozmait, Sbastianit dhe Zervës, nuk ka ardhur me dëshirën e orthodoksëve dhe për shërbime ndaj tyre, por si një zjarrvënes në Shqipëri, ku nën petkun e veladomit të tij mban thika për t’ia ngulur në shpinë atdheut tonë, Shqipërisë. 
- *Janullatos është përzjerë shumë herë në punët e shtetit Shqiptar, si në probleme kushtetues, ekzekutive, legjislative e të tjerë dhe ka thënë, se në Shqipëri ka fondamentalizëm islamik, drejton trafikun e vizave, nxit ndërrimin e emrave, mbron terrorizmin Serb dhe Grek. Kërkon dhe tensionon sipas rastit, kërkon të greqizojë shkollën Shqiptare, etj.* - Është vërtetuar katërcipërisht, se Janullatos nuk ka ardhur në Shqipëri nga Patriakana e Stambollit, por nga Kisha Greke e Satanait. Qëllimi i tij ka qënë dhe mbetet, të greqizojë ortodoksinë shqiptare dhe t’i aneksojë Vorio-Epirin, Greqisë së tij të dashur. Në këto rrethana, sa erdhi e mori frenat e Kishës Orthodokse Autoqefale të Shqipërisë dhe vuri veton, si Neroni në Romën e lashtë. 
- Ai, siguroi kështu pushtet absolut në KOASH, mblodhi rreth vetes së tij, njerëzit më të korruptuar e të përshtatshëm, që gjatë gjithë kohës k ishin prishur kisha e xhami, teqe e varre, kishin futur në burgje njerëz. 
- Janullatos sot në Shqipëri e heq veten si “President” i dytë i Republikës dhe thotë me paturpësi që, “Jam Shqëtimtar” . 
- *Zvarrijta e tejzgjatur e zgjidhjes së ligjshme të statusit Juridik të Autoqefalisë, së Kishës Orthodokse Shqiptare, duke e katandisur një filiale të bindur të Kishës Greke. Është spekulative dhe abuzive, të flitet sot për ekzistencë reale të KOASH-it.* Eksarku Janullatos dhe klika e tij e lakenjve, që e rrethojnë, po zbatojnë me rigorozitet planet e parashikuara në strategjinë e përpunuar nga qarqet Shoveno- Revanshiste greke, për helenizimin gradual dhe sistematik të gjithë Shqipërisë. 
- Në këtë kohë, menjëherë qarqet Shoveno-vorio-epirote, me qëllim që, të shtinin në dorë Kishën Ortodokse Autoqefale të Shqiërisë, krijuan një këshill të përgjithshëm, fantazëm me qëndër në Korçë, i cili me kohë u mundua që të shtinte në dorë të gjitha këshillat nismëtare të qyteteve, të cilat u ballafaquan ashpërsisht me të. Ata krijuan një shoqatë të të ashtuquajturën, “Kryqtarët e Krishtit”, e cila u hodh në mbrojtje të “Këshillit Fantazëm”, duke u dalë haptazi kundër Autoqefalisë së kishës Ortodokse Autoqefale, ishte krijuar nga një prelate, politikan komunist, një aventurier, që kishte përkthyer “Rubairat” e Ohmar Kahjamit dhe, se shpëtimi i kishës ishte të bashkohej me Kishën Greke. 
- Na çudit fakti që, kaq shpejt Janullatos u bë njohës i problemeve sociologe dhe etnologjike të kombit shqiptar, sa që kohët e fundit, në mënyrë shkencore trajton temën, ”Bashkekzistenca e tri feve në Shqipëri”, shembull unik. Me këtë temë, mori titullin “Akademiku i Greqisë”, dhe duhet të cilësojmë, se do të ishte tepër interesante të njiheshim me këtë monografi e për të parë, se çfarë ka katranosur aty për ne Shqiptarët? 
-* Kur mori tirullin tek 15-katëshi kryepeshkopi Janullatos, gënjeu tërë shqiptarët, se nuk do të bëhej kryepeshkop, sepse ai i dinte mirë ligjet dhe kan onet e statutit të Kishës Shqiptare dhe ai, gjithmonë është i gatshëm të gënjejë akoma vetëm, që të vazhdojë të kryejë misionin e helenizimit, që i kanë caktuar, nga shteti tij amë, Greqia.* - Të gjithë jemi dëshmitarë, që si ndihmës kryesor ka pasur arkimandritin, Hristomos dhe priftin shqiptaro-amerikan, Ilia Ketri . 
- Hristomos u dëbua nga Shqipëria, se shpërndante letërsi antishqiptare, shoviniste greke, si librin famëkeq të peshkopit grek, Sebastianos, “Vorio-Epiri-Greqisë” dhe shumë flamuj, të të ashtuquajturit, Vorio-Epir. 
- I dyti ndihmës, që vazhdon të jetë ende në Shqipëri, prifti antishqiptar, Ilia Ketri, i cili thoshte se, ishte i dërguar nga kisha e Fan-Nolit, por që në të vërtetë kishte ardhur nga Kisha antishqiptare Greke e shtetit të Nevadës të SH.B.A. 
- Këto janë pra, i dashur lexuas shqiptar, ndihmësit kryesor të Janullatosit. Një fjalë e urtë popullore shqiptare thotë “Më thuaj ç’miq ke, të të them cili je”!... 
- *Janullatos ditën e parë që erdh i në kishën e Shën Vangjelizmoit në Tiranë, hoqi portretin e Fan Nolit, ndoshta nuk i duronte dot sytë e Nolit, që e akuzonin për uzurpimin që po bënte.* - *Të gjithë e dimë, se Janullatos e quajti statusin e kishës tonë, që ndalonte intrigat e klerikëve të huaj brenda kishës tonë, “një reckë që duhej flakur tej”.* - *Hirësia Janullatos, bëri një intervistë me gazetarin amerikan, Fred-Reed kundër shqiptarëve, në konfidencë dhe i tha që të sensibilizonte perëndimin, se në Shqipëri po përgatitej një shtet fundamentalist, në një kohë, kur në vendin tonë nuk ka patur kurrë luftra, ose grindje fetare, por vetëm harmoni dhe respekt reciprok. Për të vërtetuar këtë intervistë, çdo shqiptar mund të gjejë tek botimi i Reed, librin me titull: “Selenica Tarminus” dhe lexoni faqet 118-120, ku gazetari Reed pa dashur, i nxjerr bojën Janullatosit, pa u kujtuar, se këtë libër mund ta merrnin edhe ne shqiptarët.* - Komuniteti ortodoks në Elbasan, i shtyrë nga motive vetëpërgjegjësie dhe ng a detyrat e shenjta ndaj atdheut tonë të dashur, duke marrë parasysh vullnetin e shumë shqiptarëve nga të katër anët e atdheut , të cilët kanë shprehur gatishmërinë e tyre për mbrojtjen me çdo mjet të interesave kombëtare, i bën thirrje terë politikanëve, pushtetarëve, akademikëve, shoqatave, për të mos marrin vendime të nxituara në dhënien e titullit qytetar nderi të Tiranës, Z. Janullatos, këtij njeriu, që nuk ka pushuar dhe nuk pushon së punuari për të keqen e popullit tonë, por para vendimeve të nxjerrin vlerat tona të bashkohemi së bashku e të shohim me syrin e patriotit shqiptar dhe për të dëshmuar me sytë tuaj, se deri në ç’shkallë vetëposhtrimi kanë zbritur politikanët e sotëm, të cilët për të kënaqur orekset e panginjuara të revanit helenik, të përfaqësuara denjësisht nga uzurpatori Janullatos, që vazhdojnë të shqyejnë pa mëshirë gjymtyrët me të qenësishëm, të historisë, kulturës dhe traditës tonë kombëtare e për t’i hedhur ato në nofullat e përgjakura të antishqiptar izmës, më të përbetuar, që dhuron Hirësia Janullatos. 
- *Prandaj, duhet të jetë sot, një thirrje gjithë alarm për çdo shqiptar atdhetar, për çdo besimtar të vërtetë orthodoks shqiptar, për çdo qytetar, që beson tek Zoti, e jo tek klerikët sharlatanë, për çdo shtetas shqiptar të thërrasim fort “Jashtë Janullatos nga Shqipëria”,** sepse kjo është thirrje për çlirim të asaj pjese të historisë shqiptare, dinjitetit kombëtar shqiptar dhe asaj pjese të politikës së sotme shqiptare , që na i ka pushtuar Greqia me anën e Kishës Greke të Janullatosit, sepse ai po na shemb një nga shtyllat mbajtëse të pavarësisë kombëtare, të sovranitetit shtetëror dhe të nderit kombëtar. Po na greqizon Kishën Orthodokse Autoqefale Kombëtare Shqiptare*. Për të ngritur përsëri në këmbë këtë shtyllë, që e patën ngritur me shumë mundim dhe gjak, mënçuri paraardhësit tanë, duhet qartësi politike dhe forcë karakteri dhe jo dëbimi i priftërinjve grekë nga Shqipëria, sepse si kisha ashtu edhe shteti grek, vazhdojnë politikën e tyre shoviniste. Duke i paraqitur tërë këto të dhëna mbi bëmat e Janullatosit në Shqipëri, çdo qytetar shqiptar bën një analizë dhe një konkluzion: “A vepruan drejt shqiptarët për dhënien e titullit qytetar nderi i Tiranës”? Bashkia e Tiranës me qëndrimin e saj për dhënien e titullit Janullatosit, çon në vend orekset e kishës greke, fyen martirët e kishës orthodokse shqiptare dhe hapur hedh poshtë historinë e klerit tonë, patriot e orthodoks. 
- Por edhe qëndrimi i Partisë Demokratike, nëpërmjet zëvendësit të saj, nuk e ka të drejtën, as morale e as juridike të dalë kaq hapur, sepse deri dje Janullatosi për to qe një ujk i zi, pushtues dhe sot, ata po na e nxjerrin qengjin më të bukur të kopesë së dhenve, mbi të gjitha siç e kam theksuar edhe më sipër, Kisha Orthodokse, ka një statut me të cilin ushtron veprimtarinë e saj brenda shtetit të vet, prandaj na vjen shumë keq, këtë qëndrim dhe veprim shumë të nxituar, e të pa menduar, të pa mbështetur mbi ligje dhe kanone kishtare. 
-* Peshkopi, Anastas Janullatosi, nuk duhet të rrëmbejë titujt, që i përkasin vetëm peshkopëve shqiptarë, sepsë është i huaj, pra jo shqiptar si nga komëbësia e gjuha ashtu edhe nga gjaku e shtetësia. Si i tillë, nuk ka mbështetjen ligjore për t’u bërë kryepeshkop nga asnjë prej statuteve të Kishës Orthodokse Autoqefale të Shqipërisë, si dhe dekorimet e ndryshme, që mund ti jepen. 
- Dhe në fund po them, duke iu drejtuar këtij uzurpatori. Kur të dalim përpara gjykimit të Zotit, unë do të them me bindje të plotë: “Mbrojta popullin tim, autoqefalinë e tij dhe traditën e saj patriotike dhe fetare”. Po ti ç’do të thuash Janullatos?* Zoti pastë mëshirë për ty? 

Kryetari i Kishës 
Famulltari i Kishës 
Orthodokse Autoqefale Kombëtare Shqiptare 
Sekretari Këshillit 
“Shën Mari” 
Kishës 
Elbasan 
Eduardo Papamihali 
At. Nikolla Marku

----------

